# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  مشروع نظام مكافحة الاعتداء على المال العام وإساءة استعمال السلطة الذي اعتمده مجلس الش

## دكتور سامح

*مشروع نظام مكافحة الاعتداء على المال العام وإساءة استعمال السلطة الذي اعتمده مجلس**الشورى**السعودي** 

**الفصل الأول** 
**مكافحة الاعتداء على المال العام** 
***المادة**الأولى**: 
**للأموال العامة حرمتها، وتجب حمايتها والمحافظة عليها**. 
***المادة**الثانية**: 
1-* *يقصد بالأموال العامة في تطبيق أحكام هذا النظام ما يكون مملوكاً**أو خاضعاً بنظام لإدارة إحدى الجهات الآتية آياً كان موقع تلك الأموال في داخل**البلاد أو خارجها**: 
**أ- الدولة**. 
**ب- الهيئات العامة، والمؤسسات العامة**. 
**ج**-* *الشركات والمنشآت التي تسهم فيها الجهات المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين بنسبة لا**تقل عن (25%) من رأس مالها بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، ويعتد في تحديد نسبة رأس**المال بمجموع الحصص التي للدولة أو غيرها من الجهات المشار إليها**. 
2-* *يقصد**بالموظف العام في هذا النظام كل من يعمل في الوزارات أو المصالح الحكومية أو**الأجهزة ذات الشخصية المعنوية العامة بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة أو يؤدي خدمة عامة بموجب**نظام**. 
**ويعد في حكم الموظف العام كل من يعمل في المؤسسات والمنشآت والشركات**المملوكة للدولة أو التي تسهم الدولة في رأس مالها بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة**. 
***المادة الثالثة**: 
**تطبيق المساءلة لكل من تدور شبهات حول مصادر ثروته**. 
***المادة الرابعة**: 
**على كل من يعين أو يرقى - بعد صدور النظام - في الوظائف**القيادية أن يفصح عن ممتلكاته المنقولة والثابتة وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية نموذج**الإفصاح والوظائف المقصودة، والمدة التي ينبغي أن يحدّث بعدها**. 
***المادة**الخامسة**: 
**يجب تحصيل أموال الدولة كافة الواجبة التحصيل في أوقاتها وإيداعها في**الخزانة العامة للدولة، وعدم جواز تخصيص شيء منها أو صرفه قبل ذلك**. 
***المادة**السادسة**: 
**لا يجوز تخصيص أي نفقات خارج الميزانية إلا بنظام وتعد الميزانية**العامة الوعاء الوحيد للإنفاق على أعمال الدولة**. 
***المادة السابعة**: 
**على**الأجهزة كافة التزام مبدأ الشفافية والإفصاح، ونشر البيانات والإحصاءات المتعلقة**بالايرادات والنفقات العامة، بما في ذلك بيانات الميزانية العامة والحساب الختامي،**وتقارير الجهات الرقابية**. 
***المادة الثامنة**: 
**عدم الجمع أو إسناد أعمال**الرقابة والجباية والتحصيل لموظف واحد أو لموظفين ممن لم يثبتوا على وظائف رسمية**خاضعة لنظام وظائف مباشرة الأموال العامة**. 
***المادة التاسعة**: 
**يجب تقليص**التعامل بالنقد، واستخدام البنوك والقسائم ذات القيمة في ذلك**. 
***المادة العاشرة**: 
**تشجيع المواطنين ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني ووسائل الإعلام وغيرها على التعاون في**كشف قضايا الاختلاس والاستيلاء على المال العام وإساءة استخدام الممتلكات العامة**. 
***المادة الحادية عشرة**: 
**يجب في جميع عقود التنفيذ والتوريد والشراء التي**تبرم، سواء عن طريق المناقصة المحلية أو الدولية أو عن طريق التكليف أو التوريد**المباشر، أن يتضمن العقد نصاً عما إذا كان الطرف المتعاقد مع أي من تلك الجهات قد**دفع أو سيدفع، أو قدم أو سيقدم عمولة نقدية أو عينية، أو منفعة من أي نوع كانت**مقابل استشارة أو مصاريف إدارية أو خدمات من أي نوع لوسيط ظاهر أو مستتر في العقد**من عدمه سواء بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر**. 
***المادة الثانية عشرة**: 
**يجوز بموافقة**رئيس مجلس الوزراء منح مكافأة لمن يدلي بمعلومات تقود إلى إنقاذ شيء من أموال**الدولة من خطر محقق أو ضياع أو تلاعب**. 
***المادة الثالثة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام**اختلس مالاً عاماً - سلّم له بسبب وظيفته - أو بدده أو فرط فيه أو تصرف فيه بغير**حق، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مليون ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز عشر سنوات، أو**بهما معاً**. 
***المادة الرابعة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام خرَّب أو أتلف أو أحرق** -* *عمداً - مالاً عاماً للجهة التي يعمل فيها أو يتصل بها بحكم عمله، أو مالاً لغيره**معهوداً به إلى تلك الجهة، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مليون ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا**تتجاوز عشر سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 
***المادة الخامسة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام استولى**على مال عام، أو سهل ذلك لغيره أو تصرف فيه بغير حق يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على**خمسمائة ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 
****الفصل**الثاني** 
**مكافحة إساءة استعمال السلطة**
***المادة**السادسة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام أساء استعمال سلطة وظيفته لتحقيق مصلحة شخصية له أو**لغيره أو للإضرار بغيره داخل مقر عمله أو خارجه يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة**ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 
***المادة السابعة**عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام صادر أموال غيره أو أوقفهم في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها**نظاماً أو دون اتباع الإجراءات المقررة أو سلب حرياتهم أو ابتزهم أو تعدى على**حقوقهم يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مائتين وخمسين ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز**خمس سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 
***المادة الثامنة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام حصَّل ما ليس**مستحقاً، أو زائداً على المستحق من رسوم أو ضرائب أو غرامات أو نحوها مع علمه بذلك،**يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة وخمسين ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث**سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 

***المادة التاسعة عشرة**: 
**كل موظف عام دخل مسكناً أو**فتشه في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها نظاماً أو دون اتباع الإجراءات المقررة يعاقب**بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز سنة، أو بهما معاً**. 
***المادة العشرون**: 
**كل موظف عام استعمل أثناء تأدية وظيفته بنفسه أو بواسطة**غيره الإيذاء أو التعذيب جسدياً أو معنوياً يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة وخمسين**ألف ريال، أو بالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات، أو بهما معاً**. 
*****الفصل الثالث** 
**أحكام عامة** 
***المادة الحادية والعشرون**: 
**كل من اشترك في ارتكاب إحدى**الجرائم الواردة في هذا النظام يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة ذاتها، سواء أكان موظفاً أو**غير موظف**. 
***المادة الثانية والعشرون**: 
**دون إخلال بالعقوبات السابقة، يحكم**على من تثبت إدانته، برد المال محل الجريمة أو قيمته إلى أربابه، ولمن أصابه ضرر**المطالبة بالتعويض. ويجوز الحكم بنشر العقوبة في واحدة أو أكثر من الصحف المحلية**على نفقة من تثبت إدانته**. 
***المادة الثالثة والعشرون**: 
**يعفى من العقوبات**المقررة للجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (الثالثة عشرة، والرابعة عشرة، والخامسة**عشرة، والسابعة عشرة، والثامنة عشرة) من هذا النظام كل من بادر من الشركاء في**الجريمة، بإبلاغ السلطات بالجريمة قبل اكتشافها**. 
**ويجوز الإعفاء إذا حصل الإبلاغ**بعد اكتشاف الجريمة وقبل صدور الحكم النهائي فيها، وأدى هذا الابلاغ إلى رد المال**في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (الثالثة عشرة والخامسة عشرة من هذا النظام**.( 
***المادة الرابعة والعشرون**: 
**تتولى هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق إجراء التحقيق في**الجرائم الواردة في هذا النظام، ورفع الدعوى أمام ديوان المظالم، ومباشرتها**. 
***المادة الخامسة والعشرون**: 
**يختص ديوان المظالم بالفصل في الدعاوى الجزائية**الموجهة ضد المتهمين بارتكاب إحدى الجرائم الواردة في هذا النظام، ودعاوى التعويض**المقامة بشأنها**. 
***المادة السادسة والعشرون**: 
**يلغي هذا النظام المرسوم الملكي**رقم (43) وتاريخ 29-11-1377هـ، والمادة (التاسعة) من نظام وظائف مباشرة الأموال**العامة الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م-77) وتاريخ 23/10/ 1395 هـ، كما يلغي كل ما**يتعارض معه من أحكام**. 
***المادة السابعة والعشرون**: 
**تعد هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق**اللائحة التنفيذية للنظام خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ نشره، وتصدر بقرار من مجلس**الوزراء وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل بها بعد نفاذ هذا النظام**. 
***المادة**الثامنة والعشرون**: 
**ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد مائة**وعشرين يوماً من تاريخ نشره**.*

----------


## زيد احمد

هل  صدر مرسوم  باعتماد  مشروع نظام مكافحة الاعتداء على المال العام وإساءة استعمال السلطة الذي اعتمده مجلس*الشورى**السعودي** 
*

----------

